# Why isn't my SD-card slot being recognised [SOLVED]

## mounty1

Insert an SD-card while running Ubuntu --- recognised, file systems opened.  Insert under Gentoo --- nothing.  Nothing in dmesg or /var/log/messages.  I'm sure this used to work but I don't use SD cards regularly.  Anyway, any ideas ?  /usr/src/linux/.config at http://www.pastebin.org/301066.  Note in particular that CONFIG_YENTA=m and CONFIG_YENTA_O2=Y.  module yenta_socket is loaded.  In case it matters, emerge --info output at http://www.pastebin.org/301068.  Finally,

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 Host Bridge (rev 10)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB2 Host Controller

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 SMBus Controller (rev 10)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 IDE Controller

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-ISA Bridge

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-PCI Bridge

00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:14.6 Modem: ATI Technologies Inc SB400 AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 01)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE)

02:03.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

02:05.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711MP1/MS1 MemoryCardBus Controller (rev 21)

02:05.2 SD Host controller: O2 Micro, Inc. Integrated MMC/SD Controller (rev 01)

02:05.3 Bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. Integrated MS/xD Controller (rev 01)

02:05.4 FireWire (IEEE 1394): O2 Micro, Inc. Firewire (IEEE 1394) (rev 02)

02:09.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01)
```

Thanks in expectation.

----------

## gerard27

I'm just guessing:

You're running unstable.

This probably means that the xorg-server installed is >=1.8.0.

This will stop hal.

And hal is needed to signal events.

Gerard.

----------

## mounty1

Good guess but no, I'm on xorg-server-1.7.7 because I hit https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=318743 (I think --- well, it crashes for me).  More on that bug here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-820551-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html?sid=c49abf1f327b926150f00b64cffc3074.

```
 * status: started
```

----------

## tuam

Michael,

check if Ubuntu has MMC_SDHCI_PCI enabled, and the module is loaded. If yes, give it a try on Gentoo.

FF,

Daniel

----------

## mounty1

That was it !  Excellent;  thank you very much.  My laptop is now almost 100% supported.  The only point remaining is file exchange with my bluetooth 'phone but that's down the kbluetooth manager and I can wait for that.

----------

